

PersistIQ (YC S14) Hopes to Remove Excel From the Outbound Sales Process - psalehi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/12/with-yc-backing-persistiq-hopes-to-remove-excel-from-the-outbound-sales-process/

======
btrautsc
This is the type of product that immediately makes my life and the lives of my
sales people easier (Its very rare you can say that in SaaS/ sales software).

If SDRs/ BDRs execute multiple follow ups (now automatically with this) you're
more likely to get lead lists to conversation. This is awesome... not to
mention, totally "guilt free" for SDRs which is a huge issue. We will be
implementing sales-team-wide asap.

~~~
lanstein
We use Yesware's mail merge for the same thing, and you can set it to execute
subsequent stages only for folks who haven't replied. It's really stupendous.

------
zefi
This product looks great. I think that automating the sales process, from
prospecting to closing will be a vertical that'll see huge growth over the
next few years. Anything that helps companies make money faster and integrates
with salespeople's existing workflows is an obvious winner. That's the good
news, the bad news is how low the barrier to entry for this market is right
now and will continue to be with the current business model. The company that
becomes the leader in this will work out how to make something that is
seemingly highly commoditisable (email sending and read receipts) solidly
defensible so the next startup down the block can't just undercut you on
number of prospects contacted per pricing tier. I suspect the answer will have
more to do with more impressive mass personalisation rather than any network
effects these companies can create. Fascinating space, this is a growth sector
without doubt. The companies I recommend checking out: Stacklead, AutopilotHQ,
Yesware, Streak and Docsend among others.

------
rapcal
Really interesting. I'd love to see it (and RelateIQ) integrate with a more
complete sales solution, like close.io (which I love).

PS - just saw that RelateIQ has an API and PersistIQ has an out of the box
Salesforce integration. Looking good :)

------
dantiberian
This looks really interesting, I've done some outbound sales using Salesforce
and it was pretty painful. I wonder if their name will be too close to
RelateIQ, an intelligent CRM in the same market as PersistIQ.

------
theporpoise
We've used Sendbloom for this, they have an automated response system with the
ability to bump previous conversations and a programmatic funnel that solves
these same problems.

~~~
amartya916
Thanks for the shout-out :) (am part of the Sendbloom team). I wish the
PersistIQ team well, it's really exciting to see other entrants in this space,
especially one that's backed by YC. Verifies that there is a demand, or at
least a projected demand for this sort of an application.

------
_sentient
Awesome product from a great group of guys. Definitely check this out of if
you deal with outbound sales of any variety.

